# Compass on a topper



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Over a year ago, I purchased two fairly expensive diver's compasses at a local dive shop. They are no longer available locally.

This evening, my five year old grandson noticed a short cane without a topper, male threads ready for something, and he asked if I could complete it with a compass on top. His first stick may be a little short for him soon, but that doesn't matter.

I need a source of good compasses anyway. Suggestions welcomed.

Here is the compass that I can no longer purchase. You can rotate the direction to set a course.

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/209-divers-waterproof-compass-attachment/


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CAS,

Once again check Treeline. Not sure on the quality of the compass' they sell but I know they have them. I will relate my experience with Treeline.

I purchased a thermometer from them to top a stick. Long story short it wasn't accurate off by more than 10*. I e-mailed the company about sending it back, there response, don't worry about sending it back they sent out a replacement I received 3 days after I e-mailed them. There good customer service has made a regular customer of me.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> CAS,
> Once again check Treeline. Not sure on the quality of the compass' they sell but I know they have them. I will relate my experience with Treeline.
> I purchased a thermometer from them to top a stick. Long story short it wasn't accurate off by more than 10*. I e-mailed the company about sending it back, there response, don't worry about sending it back they sent out a replacement I received 3 days after I e-mailed them. There good customer service has made a regular customer of me.


I think I saw a compass there and if so I'll get it. The main thing is to teach the kid about directions, and precision isn't critical at this point anyway.

Thanks man, I appreciate your help!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CAS. At Amazon do search for Button compasses.



CAS14 said:


> Over a year ago, I purchased two fairly expensive diver's compasses at a local dive shop. They are no longer available locally.
> This evening, my five year old grandson noticed a short cane without a topper, male threads ready for something, and he asked if I could complete it with a compass on top. His first stick may be a little short for him soon, but that doesn't matter.
> I need a source of good compasses anyway. Suggestions welcomed.
> Here is the compass that I can no longer purchase. You can rotate the direction to set a course.
> http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/209-divers-waterproof-compass-attachment/


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

CV3 said:


> CAS. At Amazon do search for Button compasses.


Roger that, will do!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Less restricted duty this week (post-three eye surgeries over the past three months), and out from under "house arrest." Still not supposed to lift 20 pounds or do anything strenuous, but I figure minor, easy whittling might be okay. Ordered one of those cheap compasses so I can make a topper for my grandson, but will have to wait because the marble wood block I want to use is too hard to whittle without risking eye setback.

I'll can have my head upright during the day so I don't have to rely on the iPad to look at the forum. Lots of catchup to do.


----------

